# The last skinny girl I made love to before I gave up skinny chicks for good



## ManOWar (Dec 11, 2006)

(I hope this doesn't belong in the "stories" section---I'll keep it short)

*It's receding into distant memory. It's been 10 years.

But her name was CV.

She was Italian---from Italy. A fireball. Petite. Lots of hair. Beautiful, glowing skin. 

I remember it was fun---at first. Then, as time went on, as usual, something was missing. That insane drive wasn't there. It was sweet, it was loving, it was fun, but it was not atomic. 

She was thin. Taut. "In shape". The type who men would turn their heads at to check out. I ought to have considered myself lucky to get wit' her. But in bed, nothing. Out of gas. She might as well have been a guy. I just wasn't into it.

They say when the sex gets sour, the relationship gets sour. And so it was true; we went seperate ways, eventually. Because ManOWar likes sex. A lot. It's in his DNA.

But he only likes sex with a certain type of woman, and that is a woman who is very, very, very fat.

The next woman I had a date with was very, very fat. I remember one thing in particular---she was wearing this cotton dress, it was fall, and when she came back into the living room after getting something from the bedroom, she stopped but her belly kept moving. The belly that was so fat it hung almost to her knees. She stopped, but her fat kept going. I don't remember what she said---just that one sight drove me out of my mind.

In that moment, I knew I had to have her. At that moment I received a shock of sexual energy.

When I finally had the priviledge of laying naked with her, it was almost holy. A mountain of a girl, giving herself to me, body and soul. Letting me see her fat body, letting me have my way. Surrendering.

Nothing like this ever happened with skinny girls.

I don't suppose I will ever be with a skinny girl again, maybe for the rest of my life. A foot massage, sure. But sex? Not for me. I like big, fat, flabby girls.
*


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 11, 2006)

Again ManOWar, you truly paint a pic with words. The thing is though, you seem to almost completely take the act of sex down to the lowest form of your pleasure. I mean, personally sex is sex, big, small, I donty care, if it feels good then I'm all for it. I mean, you mention giving her soul to you, I think that really any woman can do that, you make it sound as if skinny girls cant really do it, but I might just be reading to deep into it. I mean, personally my best sexual experience was with a really petite girl (5'1, 105). I dont doubt the sexuality of larger women, but I dont think that size should really be that big of a defining factor for sexual spark. Again, I just think I'm reading way to deep into this lol


----------



## ManOWar (Dec 11, 2006)

_ Again ManOWar, you truly paint a pic with words. The thing is though, you seem to almost completely take the act of sex down to the lowest form of your pleasure. _


*
I have tried, and I hope I have succeeded, in painting my posts in a light where it's a complete given the heart is there, the soul, the romance, the respect.

And the sheer explosive eroticism of the fat female figure. 

The sheer explosive eroticism of the fat female figure, and the lack of same for the thin ones where I'm concerned. I am, of course, speaking for me---not you. Not for any other man. I am in this noggin by myself, the last time I checked!

Since my posts are mostly aimed at women---my desperate admiration for them, their wonder, the way they make this life pleasurable---that may be a factor in your reading my post as you did.*

_I mean, you mention giving her soul to you, I think that really any woman can do that, you make it sound as if skinny girls cant really do it, but I might just be reading to deep into it. _

*You are. Reading something into it. *


_I mean, personally my best sexual experience was with a really petite girl (5'1, 105). 
_
*It's possible you haven't had your best sexual experience yet, too.*

_I dont doubt the sexuality of larger women, but I dont think that size should really be that big of a defining factor for sexual spark. Again, I just think I'm reading way to deep into this lol _
*
You are not, then, a helpless, out-of-control, utter slave to the fat female form. I am. 

I love very, very, very fat women. I appreciate thin women. I am friends with thin women. But I do not go for them sexually with a mouse, I do not 
go for them sexually in a house, I do not go for them, Sam I Am...


*


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm with you ManOWar,

There is NO comparison between sex with a thin woman and the incredible soft pleasures of a fat woman. There are plenty of nice thin women out there but they are FRIENDS only. 

Give me a fat flabby beauty with lots of cellulite and a fun, happy, and compassionate outlook on life!!


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

*bows* Dude, i absolutely love your way with words, you truly are an artist with the english language. And yo, I completely get it now, I'll work on the whole sex w/ a SSBBW again, maybe my past experiences just werent the best. Take it ez bro.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

Hope it wasnt too bad of an experience Knotty.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 12, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hope it wasnt too bad of an experience Knotty.



Was thinking the same thing... sheesh.


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 12, 2006)

ManOWar said:


> They say when the sex gets sour, the relationship gets sour. And so it was true; we went seperate ways, eventually. Because ManOWar likes sex. A lot. It's in his DNA.
> 
> But he only likes sex with a certain type of woman, and that is a woman who is very, very, very fat.


Thanks for warning us gals to be on our guard. Posts like this, however eloquent they may be, make me thank goodness every day that I have a wonderful husband like Art. He likes sex too. A lot. But he likes sex with only a certain type of woman, and that is a woman who is very, very, very ME. I happen to be very, very, very fat too, but he loves me first and my fat second. :wubu: 

Methinks many men simply don't grasp that sex generally involves a woman, and that woman should be a full and equal partner, not merely an object. If you think sex with a fat woman is great, you ain't had nothin' yet until you've had romantic interludes with the woman you really deeply love. And that includes plenty of foreplay and massages too. Sometimes it's skyrockets in flight, and sometimes it's a warm fulfilling glow, and everything in between. :smitten: 


ManOWar said:


> A foot massage, sure.


Gee, I hope that's not too much of a sacrifice. There's nothing like an ecstatic foot massage to make me squeal. My feet work hard carrying around all this luscious fat. 

PS. I once asked my husband what it was like to have sex with a thin woman. He claims to have no memory of any such incident. Sweet talker! Extra hugs.


----------



## Shala (Dec 12, 2006)

This thread has me thinking of a conversation my sister and I had with some skinny girls awhile back. We were discussing which was better at sex..the skinny girls or the fat ones. My sister made a very good point. She said us fat girls make better sex partners because when a man makes a big girl feel very comfortable, she gives herself completely. Since we struggle with acceptance in socieyy all the time, when we truly get it in an intimate setting, we can really relax. Its a huge relief to be so exposed.....and so accepted in it. So maybe skinny girls have it harder in that area. They're trying to constantly live up to society's vision of beauty and sexiness that they can never really let go and enjoy themselves. Not sure if this makes much sense to ya'll....but it struck home with me.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 12, 2006)

I think ultimately, thin girls get less opportunity to be worshiped than fat ones who are confident and involved with fat lovers. There's something a bit more sacred and special there.

However, I'd never say I was a better lover. There's been times I wish I had more flexibility, times I wished my big thighs would melt away so I could move quicker, times when I wanted to take up less space so things would work out better (who doesn't have fantasies about being tossed about, too?). But its always worth it in the end.


----------



## ManOWar (Dec 12, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> Thanks for warning us gals to be on our guard. Posts like this, however eloquent they may be, make me thank goodness every day that I have a wonderful husband like Art.



*Please do not worry. I will not come to your town with my cape and my fangs and attempt to lure you away with my wild lust, as surely as I am going to hell for it! 

MOW, the Unwonderful, the superficial, the damned.

*


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hope it wasnt too bad of an experience Knotty.



I'm still digging bigger girls so it couldn't have been that bad lol. IN retrospect most of the experience were good but my best... well I like kinky, very kinky, and she was the single kinkiest girl I had ever met. Literally, I couldn't find a single thing she was not willing to do again and again. Not to mention she was a Suicide Girl, so needless to say ridicullusy gorgeous on any scale. I dont know, I guess it's just personal experiences.


----------



## Shala (Dec 12, 2006)

ManOWar said:


> *Please do not worry. I will not come to your town with my cape and my fangs and attempt to lure you away with my wild lust, as surely as I am going to hell for it!
> 
> MOW, the Unwonderful, the superficial, the damned.
> 
> *


But will you come to my town? Pretty pretty please.......your posts get me hot in all the right places.:eat2:


----------



## ManOWar (Dec 12, 2006)

Shala said:


> But will you come to my town? Pretty pretty please.......your posts get me hot in all the right places.:eat2:



*So sweet! Yer makin' me turn red though my fonts be purple!

*


----------



## Shala (Dec 12, 2006)

ManOWar, I might just have to list you in the non-anonymous crush thread.:smitten:


----------



## ManOWar (Dec 12, 2006)

Shala said:


> ManOWar, I might just have to list you in the non-anonymous crush thread.:smitten:



*lol the word "Crush" gets me hot, though that's probably not how you meant it!*


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 12, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> I dont doubt the sexuality of larger women, but I dont think that size should really be that big of a defining factor for sexual spark. Again, I just think I'm reading way to deep into this lol



:blink: 

My friend, my friend, my friend, I'm beginning to question your reasons for being a part of this forum. We are a group of dudes whose blood rises to the level of molten lava when we see a stunning, full-figured monument of femininity bend over in the supermarket to get that last box of cup-a-noodles. Our harddrives are racked with pics of deeelicious BBW and SSBBW goddesses. We are guys that are telling you that petite women just don't really spark our internal Christmas lights. I think I'm kind of missing your point about size shouldn't be a defining factor for sexual spark. Don't you believe at all in "sexual attraction"? My sweety is a big girl and I go through a ritual of worshipping every inch of her body from head to toe simply because I'm *RAVISHING HER!* I daren't say I'd be as ga-ga for her touch, smell or movements if she was "petite".

Correct me if I'm wrong but it sounds as if you're saying the touch of a larger woman's corpulent curves, the feel of her sizeful buttocks, the movement of her abundant belly has pretty much the same sexual bearing on you during the sex act as it would if you were in bed with a thin woman. If that's the case, what is interest here? Are you simply enamored in the personalities of all the lovely ladies here?



KnottyOne said:


> I mean, personally sex is sex, big, small, I donty care, if it feels good then I'm all for it.



So if you're best friend's toothless grandma wanted to show you a good time, you'd be all for it? Is visual stimulation absolutely irrelevant in the sex act for you???

I think I'm understanding why you've chosen you spell your handle as you have. 

View attachment 12358


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 12, 2006)

^^^I dont know how Knotty wants to respond but I took his post to mean that he adores women of all sizes. I was married to a man like that for 14 years- I felt no less appreciated/attractive than if he ONLY liked bigger ladies.

Some guys are FAs in the sense they ONLY like women of a certain size-Knotty likes women in general and doesnt need us to fit into his personal agenda for beauty- or that was my take on it all. *shrugs*


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 12, 2006)

Meh, I always thought of Knotty's views as being accepting and appreciative of ALL sizes, not just larger sizes. 

I can't speak for him tho.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 12, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^I dont know how Knotty wants to respond but I took his post to mean that he adores women of all sizes. I was married to a man like that for 14 years- I felt no less appreciated/attractive than if he ONLY liked bigger ladies.
> 
> Some guys are FAs in the sense they ONLY like women of a certain size-Knotty likes women in general and doesnt need us to fit into his personal agenda for beauty- or that was my take on it all. *shrugs*



exactly. You said what I was trying to say and you said it better


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 12, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^I dont know how Knotty wants to respond but I took his post to mean that he adores women of all sizes. I was married to a man like that for 14 years- I felt no less appreciated/attractive than if he ONLY liked bigger ladies.
> 
> Some guys are FAs in the sense they ONLY like women of a certain size-Knotty likes women in general and doesnt need us to fit into his personal agenda for beauty- or that was my take on it all. *shrugs*



YAY!!!! Someone who understands me ^_^. Beauty is beauty, size doesnt have to be the deciding factor.



Les Toil said:


> My friend, my friend, my friend, I'm beginning to question your reasons for being a part of this forum.



Isn't this a size acceptance forum, ya know, give me you big, you small, you obese and anorexic. Something along those lines?



Les Toil said:


> So if you're best friend's toothless grandma wanted to show you a good time, you'd be all for it? Is visual stimulation absolutely irrelevant in the sex act for you???



Visual stimulus isn't irrelevant, it's just that I can see beauty in all packages... well I mean, if it's there, ugly is ugly and cute is cute, and all sizes can fall into each realm. As for the toothless grandma, I have never had a gummer before, and I am willing to try anything once


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 13, 2006)

ManOWar said:


> Please do not worry. I will not come to your town with my cape and my fangs and attempt to lure you away with my wild lust, as surely as I am going to hell for it!


Well, some of my colleagues say I can tell people to go to hell and they'd look forward to the journey! 

To judge from many of the reactions, good old Sue must have put her size 13 foot in her equally large mouth again. I'm strong-willed and opinionated, so this wouldn't be the first time. If the wild lust is between consenting adults, then I guess there's no problem.

Speaking of wild lust, maybe your posts made me more hot and bothered than I realized. I'm a big woman with big appetites, which I sometimes overlook because I have the means to satisfy my appetites. Often it involves tackling my husband, or a large hearty meal, or both. He'll die with a smile on his face. :smitten:


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 13, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> YAY!!!! Someone who understands me ^_^. Beauty is beauty, size doesnt have to be the deciding factor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You rock. I would say that these are three VERY big brownie points in your favor. *Rep and comment coming your way, hot stuff*


----------



## ManOWar (Dec 13, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> :blink:
> 
> So if you're best friend's toothless grandma wanted to show you a good time, you'd be all for it?
> 
> View attachment 12358



*Or another human who owned and used a penis. Just would take quite a bit to get me to go for it---like no females on the planet, a long jail sentence, and the like. As much as I liked a feller.

Pulp Fiction quote:

Jules: Well we'd have to be talkin' about one charmin' motherfuckin' pig. I mean he'd have to be ten times more charmin' than that Arnold on Green Acres, you know what I'm sayin'? 


*


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 13, 2006)

ManOWar said:


> *Or another human who owned and used a penis. Just would take quite a bit to get me to go for it---like no females on the planet, a long jail sentence, and the like. As much as I liked a feller.
> 
> Pulp Fiction quote:
> 
> ...



I'm confused, is this homophobia being thrown into the mix now? I mean, I have some very, very cute gay friends. And there are nights that I have drank with them and dont remember what I did (I can sit down in the morning so dont be goin there) But the way they look at me, the way they act, I know what happened and I'm cool with it, I dont do it for show or anything, I do it for pleasure and, hell for guys there cute. Again, there is sexual attraction, but attraction comes in all sizes.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 13, 2006)

Not wanting to have sex or make out with a man doesn't always mean you're homophobic.


----------



## Emma (Dec 13, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> *bows* Dude, i absolutely love your way with words, you truly are an artist with the english language. And yo, I completely get it now, I'll work on the whole sex w/ a SSBBW again, maybe my past experiences just werent the best. Take it ez bro.



There's always me


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 13, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Not wanting to have sex or make out with a man doesn't always mean you're homophobic.



Yea, ur right, answer of passion and sleep deprivation lol, it doesnt, just seemed fitting at that moment lol. And Em, i'll work on gettin on the otherside of the Atlantic to see ya ^_^


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow this thread went suprisingly tits up! The last girl I dated when I was at University was a thin girl after we split, not down to sexual attraction but the fact we were so different and she was four years older than me, I vowed to myself never to go back there because the sex was crap and im sure it probably was for her too because we just werent sexually compatible. Sexually all my best experiences have been with BBW's and now I find myself soely sexually attracted to beautiful big girls, thats not to say however that a thin girl cant be beautiful and I think this is the problem on this thread. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and I dont think any member should be berated for having a broad sexual spectrum, afterall most girls ive dated have only been around 200 lbs which some of the hardline crowd would probably consider waifs. Personally whilst I can be attracted to a thin girl I'm not sexually attracted because of my own poor sexual experiences.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 13, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Wow this thread went suprisingly tits up! The last girl I dated when I was at University was a thin girl after we split, not down to sexual attraction but the fact we were so different and she was four years older than me, I vowed to myself never to go back there because the sex was crap and im sure it probably was for her too because we just werent sexually compatible. Sexually all my best experiences have been with BBW's and now I find myself soely sexually attracted to beautiful big girls, thats not to say however that a thin girl cant be beautiful and I think this is the problem on this thread. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and I dont think any member should be berated for having a broad sexual spectrum, afterall most girls ive dated have only been around 200 lbs which some of the hardline crowd would probably consider waifs. Personally whilst I can be attracted to a thin girl I'm not sexually attracted because of my own poor sexual experiences.



*Hold Lighter in the Air* Rock On Dude, rock on, thats what I like to hear.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2006)

^^ yeah, berating you because you like thin women sometimes is as bad as hearing guys berated for "liking fat chicks". Same damn thing......

Btw, I see other guys post on here at times about their preferences and some prefer women "160 -190 lbs" while others post about wanting "only SSBBW". I dont see anyone putting them down....
even though that does leave some of us out of the mix. To each their own....


----------



## Regular Bill (Dec 13, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^ yeah, berating you because you like thin women sometimes is as bad as hearing guys berated for "liking fat chicks". Same damn thing......
> 
> Btw, I see other guys post on here at times about their preferences and some prefer women "160 -190 lbs" while others post about wanting "only SSBBW". I dont see anyone putting them down....
> even though that does leave some of us out of the mix. To each their own....




I used to have a set preference on the type of women I found attractive. But after coming here and seeing all of the beautiful ladies here I have changed. I now find it's not what they look like thats atttractive, it's more confidence and personality.


Bill


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 13, 2006)

So are you attracted to men as well, Knotty? Would you have carnal knowledge with a guy? If not, would it be for moral purposes?


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 13, 2006)

I didn't see anyone 'berate' Knotty,

What I saw was some recognition that not having a preference is bizarre (and with very few exceptions completely disingenuous), especially for the "weight" board. Although I guess in his case he may not exactly be heterosexual either since he appears to find everyone 'attractive'. Whatever...

Also the size acceptance movement is not about 'universal' size acceptance, it is about fat acceptance.

It should be pretty obvious the small and thin world doesn't need any more representation and support. They're already covered and then some!


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 14, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> So are you attracted to men as well, Knotty? Would you have carnal knowledge with a guy? If not, would it be for moral purposes?



*Shrug* shit happens, so yea, I'm gonna say I have. And morals? I'm not gonna have a 2000 year old fairy tale tell me whats right and wrong.



Russ2D said:


> Also the size acceptance movement is not about 'universal' size acceptance, it is about fat acceptance.
> 
> It should be pretty obvious the small and thin world doesn't need any more representation and support. They're already covered and then some!



And acceptance is for everyone, you can't just oust some people because of their size.


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 14, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> And acceptance is for everyone, you can't just oust some people because of their size.



Bravo. It seriously irks me when people say that Size Acceptance is for _OMGZ FATTIES ONLY!!!!_


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 14, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> *Shrug* shit happens, so yea, I'm gonna say I have. And morals? I'm not gonna have a 2000 year old fairy tale tell me whats right and wrong.



All I have to say is right on, bro'. You're a man of your word and your word has much integrity. I guess my only pondering is why you were initially somewhat bewildered that ManoWar found having sex with a BBW/SSBBW so much more fullfilling than having sex with a thinner women and wanted to stay strictly big girl. But then again, you pointed out later that you DID understand visual attraction did play a big part in the act of sex.

Thanks for the smart and cordial responses Sir Knotty. 



PS: And yeah, let's all be real here. FA or not, how many guys here would call the cops if you found Salma Hayek waiting for you in your bed?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> I'm not gonna have a 2000 year old fairy tale tell me whats right and wrong.



LMFAO!! You do know you are enrolled at Villa-"frickin ultra conservative, Lon Gisland, Roman Catholic"-nova University, right Knotty? 

Left that part out on the application??  

- Class of '89er


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 14, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Wow this thread went suprisingly tits up! ....



It probably wouldn't help this thread to say that this phrase is pretty shit-tastic, yo. 

It's all about lovin' who you love and doin' it right, that's what I say. Good on Man O War for recognizing what he wants, and all the rest of us for doin' the same.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> It probably wouldn't help this thread to say that this phrase is pretty shit-tastic, yo.



Glad to see you back. And kickin some ass. Keepin us all in line.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> It probably wouldn't help this thread to say that this phrase is pretty shit-tastic, yo.



I gave him rep for using it when I first read it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 14, 2006)

I wish I still found it as amusing as I once did... but the "charm" of that stuff has largely worn off due to personal experience. 

Lately I'm more likely to enjoy a good So. CA beach phrase or even a heated "argument" over sneakers vs. tennis shoes. 

(no offense metalhead, you should still use that colorful phrase as frequently as possible.  )


----------



## Carrie (Dec 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I wish I still found it as amusing as I once did... but the "charm" of that stuff has largely worn off due to personal experience.



Well. It probably helps that own my "personal experience" never used that particular phrase, if you knowwhatImeanandIthinkyoudo. 


We're bad girls, AM.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 14, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Well. It probably helps that own my "personal experience" never used that particular phrase, if you knowwhatImeanandIthinkyoudo.
> 
> 
> We're bad girls, AM.



Idoknowwhatyoumeanyessireebob and you're right... we're bad, but getting better. Maybe a few more times and we'll smarten up.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 14, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> All I have to say is right on, bro'. You're a man of your word and your word has much integrity. I guess my only pondering is why you were initially somewhat bewildered that ManoWar found having sex with a BBW/SSBBW so much more fullfilling than having sex with a thinner women and wanted to stay strictly big girl. But then again, you pointed out later that you DID understand visual attraction did play a big part in the act of sex.
> 
> Thanks for the smart and cordial responses Sir Knotty.
> 
> ...



Word Dawg, thanks alot man. Means alot coming from you cause I know you speak the truth. And I only go to Nova because NYU rejected me, Hawaii was to far and i turned in the aplication to USC to late lol. So it was Nova or Shippensburgh... City or Corn Field lol. I'm a city/beach boy, so you can see how why I made my choice lol. Trust me, Nova is looking for a way to kick me out lol


----------



## love dubh (Dec 14, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Word Dawg, thanks alot man. Means alot coming from you cause I know you speak the truth. And I only go to Nova because NYU rejected me, Hawaii was to far and i turned in the aplication to USC to late lol. So it was Nova or Shippensburgh... City or Corn Field lol. I'm a city/beach boy, so you can see how why I made my choice lol. Trust me, Nova is looking for a way to kick me out lol



Come to Rutgers! Or, at the least, I mean, if you _must_....I guess you can go to Princeton.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 14, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Come to Rutgers! Or, at the least, I mean, if you _must_....I guess you can go to Princeton.



Ummm... I had dinner with some Princeton Alums... I think i scared them, they forbid me from ever seeing their daughter again when we weren't even dating lol. But come on, I can't jump from one Big East school to another, I'd feel like a traitor lol.


----------



## love dubh (Dec 14, 2006)

Russ2d said:


> Also the size acceptance movement is not about 'universal' size acceptance, it is about fat acceptance.



Then call it Fat Acceptance, because calling it Size Acceptance is just fucking disingenuous. And insulting, by insinuating that if you are a size 12 or smaller you're not "a size" you have no matter, _you do not exist._

It's like demanding "religion" to be put back in schools. No, you don't want RELIGION in the schools; you want CHRISTIANITY.

Enough of this implicative, euphemistic bullshit. Just come out with it.*

*No, I'm not bitter because I'm "thin." I know that the FA movement does not apply to me, so do not take my dislike of disingenuous statements as any sort of anger towards the movement for being "left out."


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 15, 2006)

"Then call it Fat Acceptance, because calling it Size Acceptance is just fucking disingenuous. And insulting, by insinuating that if you are a size 12 or smaller you're not "a size" you have no matter, you do not exist."

To whom are you speaking Maire? Clearly with the melodrama here you want to be offended but I did not create the "size" acceptance tag, I would be very happy with fat acceptance but I think size will suffice as anyone with half a brain knows that it refers to people of size and that it exists because something like the entire industrial world frowns on fat and plump (hell even average fat) women now. You are not going to find articles on Dimensions for the need of acceptance for thinness in society because it's NOT needed. 

Both you and Knotty somehow decided in your heads that my clarification of the goal was somehow a rejection of thin people wanting to be part of it- that they or yourself are not welcome. To that I say 'get a life'... most FAs are thin, I'm a thin man myself and nobody even remotely stated that. You conjured it up from nothing and call it insinuation.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 15, 2006)

This is way off topic but there is room for all sizes of course. But sometimes, I think people need to understand each other. When you're smaller, you still may get crap from people on the street, your family, but it is no where the amount that fatter people have heaped upon them, the constant harrasment, lack of job opportunities etc.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 15, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> PS: And yeah, let's all be real here. FA or not, how many guys here would call the cops if you found Salma Hayek waiting for you in your bed?



If I found Salma Hayek in my bed...I wouldn't call the cops either. But I would take pictures. MANY many pictures...possibly video. :batting:


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 15, 2006)

I wish to join in discussion of this theme which has excited me a little.
In general full girls began to like me in 14 years. I was involved in them with the certain feminity which is distinct from angular contempoparies, probably on it at that time girls were more interesting to me is more senior, but it is obligatory average completeness. 
In due course my tastes from steel to vary aside full ladies, and after one case of-very full ladies.
I have seen it on the Internet, have got acquainted. First I have been simply stunned by its sizes (at us in Russia thin women much more, than full), its weight was nearby 340lbs, and always very sexually has been dressed sexually, favourably emphasizing magnificent flabby a hip, and a waist where appetizing folds underlined have been opened by a fitting blouse to a sight of my hungry eyes. Yes, it was fat, the figure has been executed in style of the delightful completely ripened pear, had a smart loose-hanging stomach (has forgotten to remind, lady for that moment there were 26 years), wide friable a hip, a narrow waist, a decent breast and very beautiful not looking on its weight the person! The Footwear thin, but a low convenient heel was on it in the street, in a bedroom during our games on its heels there were shoes on platforms and heels. As was exciting to see it when each step in such footwear forces to wave the flabby, fattened forms. And this delightful cellulitis which only emphasizes a profuseness of a flesh, and friability of the grown very lazy languid muscles. 


I am ready to write about it infinitely as the full woman is infinite in the charm!

For me after communication with this girl the world has turned over. 

I love women, therefore be friends I can with all women, but for more intimate relations always I prefer women with an amazing combination of beauty and appetizing exciting fat!!! 

And they answer me with full reciprocity and give me the insatiability and smart fat bodies!!! 

So all also was. So I also have sat down on you, my charming, exciting, womanly, excitingly getting fat, THICK WOMEN possessing by shaking fattened bodies. 

P.s. And on you, including, YEEES!!! , lovely ladies dimensions a forum.

I give the to you admiration from rainy Moscow

Max


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 15, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Then call it Fat Acceptance, because calling it Size Acceptance is just fucking disingenuous. And insulting, by insinuating that if you are a size 12 or smaller you're not "a size" you have no matter, _you do not exist._
> 
> It's like demanding "religion" to be put back in schools. No, you don't want RELIGION in the schools; you want CHRISTIANITY.
> 
> ...




This gets a big amen from a fat girl, too


----------



## Jes (Dec 15, 2006)

hi, borat.


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 15, 2006)

"This gets a big amen from a fat girl, too"


I would be happy with her point as well if it wasn't out of context to the point I had made to Knotty.

Alone as a complaint, beyond the 'insulting' nonsense, of using the word "size" in place of the word "fat" as in the tag 'size acceptance', I am fine with, I agree with her, although it is a bit hair picky and the outburst was unnecessary it would have made for a decent new thread topic.

I prefer the word fat myself as it is accurate and I am all for a strict use of fat acceptance in place of size.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 15, 2006)

^^and I like her post and can use any wording I personally choose to say so....as she is free to express herself in the way she sees fit.....and I did not see it as out of context. I actually think you misconstrued what Knotty was saying- he never said he doesnt like big women, only that he likes thin ones , too. Not a damn thing wrong with that, imo, and I don't feel like a "victim of thin society" for him saying so. 


YOU seem to be the one that's all picky and emotional about wording here....

Nor did I care for what I took to be a nasty tone in your previous post since we're nitpicking....

Btw, there have been several threads in this forum about size acceptance- just not on the weight board
See Hyde Park and the Main board if you care....


----------



## Tina (Dec 15, 2006)

Jes, what happened to




?


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 16, 2006)

"he never said he doesnt like big women, only that he likes thin ones , too. Not a damn thing wrong with that, imo, and I don't feel like a "victim of thin society" for him saying so."

You don't quite get what I was saying apparently, no matter...

As for the nasty tone GEF- yeah, I can see that. I did sound kind of nasty looking back, not my intent. I'm a realist kind of guy and sometimes do come across as belligerent. I will work on coming across with more positive cheer in the future.


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> hi, borat.


----------

